# STALKER:Clear Sky -->> Highly under-rated



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

I started playing STALKR : Clear Sky couple of days back. Just read the GSpot review and saw that they gave it a 7.0/10.0 ........now this is BS. The game is just amazing. I cant post a review as I have hardly played 1 and half hour of the game but as far as I have played, I am impressed. The visuals are justmind-blowing and the game scales very well. The lightinig and reflections look photo-realistic. The story might be a little flawed but it aint that bad. The gameplay is pretty robust and the haunting ambience is enuff to make you play this game!

Awesome game. Just made this thread to tell you that the game is superb.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 30, 2008)

K..can u post some screen shots and story summary ?


----------



## amitash (Sep 30, 2008)

personally i do not like the game one little bit....I like fps's in in which there is brilliant gameplay,Gfx and good guns and freedom...al clear sky offers are the Gfx


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

amitash said:


> personally i do not like the game one little bit....I like fps's in in which there is brilliant gameplay,Gfx and good guns and freedom...al clear sky offers are the Gfx



You havent played the game well then.......coz it offers freedom plus amazing gameplay..... the Sci-Fi Guns factor is missing but I am happy without it! The game just pulls you in!



esumitkumar said:


> K..can u post some screen shots and story summary ?



sorry dude but I am downloading some torrents ))) so I cant upload right now.....

But I have uploaded some at my XFire profile....go have a look

www.xfire.com/profile/paranj


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2008)

So at least we got to know ur real name : Paranj ??? 
Which class u study and which city


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

Yup, my name is Paranj.

I study in class 8th and I live in Rajkot/Gujarat.....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 1, 2008)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is always underrated  .. mainly because the first release is always full of bugs that do ruin the gaming experience .. and by the time most major bugs are patched , people have moved onto some other game  .. Story is probably one reason people like me keep on going trying to forget the bugs  .. i simply love this game too much to under rate it  ... man the ambiance rulez !!!



amitash said:


> personally i do not like the game one little bit....I like fps's in in which there is brilliant gameplay,Gfx and good guns and freedom...al clear sky offers are the Gfx



:O .. have u even bothered to play through the game ?? .. i don't think so .. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. offers gameplay , gfx , lots of guns with custom modifications and most importantly the freedom in gameplay ... lol .. obviously u don't expect a BFG in S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  ..


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm installing it soon, they have fixed many bugs. 
The thing is that we are used to shiny graphics and hate to see the gritty ones. And for most of the players like instant action. Yes my one of my fav fps is Doom 3.

But STALKER defined a new dimension to my gaming (another one is Prey). I was totally engrossed into the atmosphere and the realistic ballistics. Its kind of simulation. So obviously arcade gamers will hate it when they see that the guns are not accurate. But this realism factor was another thing that plunged me into this game. Cool artifacts, deadly anomalies and mutants like Bloodsucker, snork, controller are just so freaking awesome

I was kind of spending my whole time in exploring the zone and its secrets. Indeed the developers hav put a lot of details in it.

And for that matter Bioshock was the most buggiest for me. Developers went for vacation while players got frustrated with no patch released.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> I'm installing it soon, they have fixed many bugs.
> The thing is that we are used to shiny graphics and hate to see the gritty ones. And for most of the players like instant action. Yes my one of my fav fps is Doom 3.
> 
> But STALKER defined a new dimension to my gaming (another one is Prey). I was totally engrossed into the atmosphere and the realistic ballistics. Its kind of simulation. So obviously arcade gamers will hate it when they see that the guns are not accurate. But this realism factor was another thing that plunged me into this game. Cool artifacts, deadly anomalies and mutants like Bloodsucker, snork, controller are just so freaking awesome
> ...



Till date, I have installed BioShock 8 times on both XP and Vista and was only able to get it work 2 times . Other times, either there was no sound or the visuals were corrupted. STALKER is waay less buggy than BioShock.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Till date, I have installed BioShock 8 times on both XP and Vista and was only able to get it work 2 times . Other times, either there was no sound or the visuals were corrupted. STALKER is waay less buggy than BioShock.




^^
I have just finished Bioshock 2 days ago. Still installed because I might be playing it once more from vista using DX10. 
It was awesome.

Did you get right torrent?


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2008)

^^naah just go to Bioshock forum and you will know that problem is with genuine users too.

They also banned one user when they couldn't help him...lolz.

In my case it used to crash at one specific point, I tried hell lots of workarounds but still the problem wouldnt budge. So quit playing it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^
> 
> They also banned one user when they couldn't help him...lolz.
> .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2008)

I would really like to give S.T.A.L.K.E.R: SOC a try again before drawing any conclusions.The last time I tried it on my 7900GT the frame rates weren't that impressive & the gameplay didn't seem that exciting.I hate RPG's to the core but am really willing to give this one another try.

As for Bioshock, I can safely say that it's been the best game to ever run on my card.No locking up, zero crashes, no sound issues or texture corruption.The buggiest so far have been Crysis Warhead, Conflict Denied Ops & Blacksite Area 51.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2008)

let me tell you STALKER is not a RPG, its more like a determined simulation FPS with passage of time you feel your character more in control and skills more honed with much more powerful weapons of your choice (yeah there are many weapons to choose, many custom modified ones too). My faves are GP36 and Tundar for close combat and Vintar BC for sniping. The pace too advances and the blood rushing levels are at the end, it was really hard to get past Monoliths. Remember to explore and enjoy the secrets of zone, do not rush. 

But yeah it may not sound good to your taste at the end of day. So better save yourself with some other game.

Oh btw I liked Bioshock too but damn couldn't play it more than 2 levels.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 3, 2008)

Even I have played Bioshock without any error, lockup, crash and freeze. Crysis crashed once (mine entrance... before awakening).

BTW, topic wise, I never played STALKER and really like to. I have original STALKER DVD but never installed it. After finishing Crysis, I'll try it out. It looks interesting.

I love RPG. 
Baldur's gate series and Icewind Dale series are awesome. Anyone here?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> Remember to explore and enjoy the secrets of zone, do not rush.


That's the point.I'm just rushing like Rambo to try & get some fast action, the next second I realise I'm out of ammo & lying on the ground like a dead duck. 

I guess I need to build more patience & play this slowly once. 



T159 said:


> Oh btw I liked Bioshock too but damn couldn't play it more than 2 levels.


Bugs, I presume?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2008)

I left the original STALKER midway coz my old 6200TC couldn't handle that level when all the animals come rushing towards you as soon as the level loads, with all that lightning and stuff. Gave it up then and there. It was pretty engaging at first, but not the fast-paced action that's generally expected from FPSs. I'm on a new gfx card now, so maybe I'll give it one more try.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

STALKER requires a lot of patience, tactics and mind power to get through. Especially the new Clear Sky as it is more hard. I am having fun with it. The game is just awesome. The graphics and I love RPGs so no problem with me. The onl RPG which failed to impress me was Mass Effect (too boring as a RPG.). Really loved Oblivion. I have logged in around 140 hours playing Oblivion with a single character. Ya, its that fun. Right now 'getting' The Witcher and planning to go crazy over it as I have Navaratri break from Sunday to Thursday .

All in all, gaming is made for fun and relaxation. No hard and fast rule.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Yup, my name is Paranj.
> 
> I study in class 8th and I live in Rajkot/Gujarat.....



Good to know that ..But 8th class and so much death/heavy metal listener like Slipknot etc   I think u shud try to restrict that as in small age it can drive u to violence/negative thinking ..since ur not mature ...

Mujhe to 8th class main metal ka M bhi nahin pata tha ....


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> That's the point.I'm just rushing like Rambo to try & get some fast action, the next second I realise I'm out of ammo & lying on the ground like a dead duck.


First time I was also frustrated as I found myself with puny, less than accurate pistol and Military at the checkpost. I just uninstalled it and then felt if only they could make it like Doom 3 or Prey, I would be more than happy to play it.

But after few days of boredom I reinstalled it and this time applied some brainwork, I explored the area and found an alternate way. Beside I also happend to find some AKM rifles too from bandits and a shotgun from a dead bandit lying in frot of army brricade. Now that was some real goodies for me to start. This time I was loaded with weapons and spent one more day to declare guirella war on bandits, looted them to get enough ammo. Lastly I took the revenge, just blasted all milirary guys at barricade one by one, locked and loaded  Hahaha that was real fun !

By then I was fascinated by the A-Life and the zone's secrets. Also realized that it can't be another Doom 3, its something unique and disticnt.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Good to know that ..But 8th class and so much death/heavy metal listener like Slipknot etc   I think u shud try to restrict that as in small age it can drive u to violence/negative thinking ..since ur not mature ...
> 
> Mujhe to 8th class main metal ka M bhi nahin pata tha ....



Now I cant leave it. Its an integral part of my life. I am so much into metal that leaving it will be like leaving food . I listen to metal everywhere (home, school bus, school, outside, etc). METAL RULES!



T159 said:


> First time I was also frustrated as I found myself with puny, less than accurate pistol and Military at the checkpost. I just uninstalled it and then felt if only they could make it like Doom 3 or Prey, I would be more than happy to play it.
> 
> But after few days of boredom I reinstalled it and this time applied some brainwork, I explored the area and found an alternate way. Beside I also happend to find some AKM rifles too from bandits and a shotgun from a dead bandit lying in frot of army brricade. Now that was some real goodies for me to start. This time I was loaded with weapons and spent one more day to declare guirella war on bandits, looted them to get enough ammo. Lastly I took the revenge, just blasted all milirary guys at barricade one by one, locked and loaded  Hahaha that was real fun !
> 
> By then I was fascinated by the A-Life and the zone's secrets. Also realized that it can't be another Doom 3, its something unique and disticnt.



The first time I played STALKER, I died and reloaded and again died and reloaded and than too I died and then I played with a trainer. But it wasnt fun anymore so I left it. But after sometime I started it again just to indulge in it like you.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 4, 2008)

> Now I cant leave it. Its an integral part of my life. I am so much into metal that leaving it will be like leaving food . I listen to metal everywhere (home, school bus, school, outside, etc). METAL RULES!


but beware kid..its more of a deadly addiction than cigarette,liquor or drugs ...theres no way out  ..b.w im listening for a change to Static X as T159 suggested he he he...Bahut Rammstein sun liya.....ye T159 ka asli naam kya hai ? anybody knows ?


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

This game is awesome 
Great story and visual effects....
+ nice review as well.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> but beware kid..its more of a deadly addiction than cigarette,liquor or drugs ...theres no way out  ..b.w im listening for a change to Static X as T159 suggested he he he...Bahut Rammstein sun liya.....ye T159 ka asli naam kya hai ? anybody knows ?



Psychosocial !


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Yup, my name is Paranj.
> 
> I study in class 8th and I live in Rajkot/Gujarat.....


Finally i found Paranj.... Who was posting in name of paranj as guest here... So, one user two avatars...huh..like that...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 4, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Finally i found Paranj.... Who was posting in name of paranj as guest here... So, one user two avatars...huh..like that...



Err, actually he was banned more than once


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> Err, actually he was banned more than once


Why?  I hope i know the reason but i want to get that from u....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Why?  I hope i know the reason but i want to get that from u....



*FOR THE LAST TIME --

*I WASNT BANNED FOR FUKK's SAKE. I GOT MY ACCOUNT DELETED STARTED OVER WITH A NEW USERNAME.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> *FOR THE LAST TIME --
> 
> *I WASNT BANNED FOR FUKK's SAKE. I GOT MY ACCOUNT DELETED STARTED OVER WITH A NEW USERNAME.



Kiddo, you were boasting the other day in a thread ("how many times have you been banned?" or something similar) that you got banned so many times. And your previous alias "paranj" was banned coz you used foul language, remember?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Kiddo, you were boasting the other day in a thread ("how many times have you been banned?" or something similar) that you got banned so many times. And your previous alias "paranj" was banned coz you used foul language, remember?



Firstly I dont prefer people going around calling me a kiddo . Secondly, I was banned but it was temporary....and that too 3 times .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Firstly I dont prefer people going around calling me a kiddo . Secondly, I was banned but it was temporary....and that too 3 times .



I prefer calling a spade, a spade. 
Anyways, leave it. I'm thinking about getting this game. And perhaps re-installing STALKER: SoC and completing it as well!!


----------



## amitash (Oct 6, 2008)

Back to the topic...I still dont like stalker just way too slow paced for me


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

amitash said:


> Back to the topic...I still dont like stalker just way too slow paced for me



What do you do when u dont like a thing ? You dont do it unless you are forced to 

It applies here too.


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

one must learn to load shedding


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

I just played the game, updated to its latest version 1.505 and my impression for this game was awesome but slowly turned into ugly. Why:
1. BUGS
2. Crashes due to Bugs, in first level I took a dead guy's SMG and as soon as I equipped it, squeezed trigger to lit it rip, Fataaashh GAME CRASH
3. Poor Physics, I'm pumping guys will 12 gauge slugs from less than a meter's distance and they are still standing after taking direct 5 bodyshots.

Well more criticism will come as I play it....


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Oct 15, 2008)

i play it i give this game 4/10 yes u r right
firs i downlod thsi game with 1.5.03 patch but it is some bug so i patch with 1.5.04 and what i can't use my 1.5.04 save game that menace i restart the  whole game 
map of SOC and CS is same + same mission (find the stalker group stash)
the hell come with cardon and game hang frequently now they release 1.5.05
i just press shift+del key of my keyboard

wort game i play ever

THQ wala hamko kya BETA tester samza hai kya ?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 15, 2008)

^^
Thats what happen when you play a pirated game.
Play the original.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

Well this is the Bug Report. It doesn't even allows me to submit it.

```
Application: XRay Engine
Computer: F60F77ED916D46E
User: Rudra Pratap
Date: Wednesday, October 15, 2008 9:03:40 PM

Error Reason:
----------------------------------------
xrEngine.exe caused BREAKPOINT in module "F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrCore.dll" at 001B:0052B924, xrDebug::backend()+164 byte(s)

User Message:
----------------------------------------
Expression    : fatal error
Function      : mem_usage_impl
File          : E:\priquel\sources\engine\xrCore\memory_usage.cpp
Line          : 156
Description   : <no expression>
Arguments     : bad node in heap



System Error:
----------------------------------------
0x00000012 - There are no more files.

Registers:
----------------------------------------
EAX=0164FE08  EBX=00000507  ECX=0164FE10  EDX=0164FEEB
ESI=005586E0  EDI=0000034C  FLG=00000216
EBP=0013F3E8  ESP=0013E3E0  EIP=0052B924
CS=001B  DS=0023  SS=0023  ES=0023  FS=003B  GS=0000

CPU:
----------------------------------------
Number of Processors:  2
Processors Descriptions:
1. Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz
2. Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz

Operating System:
----------------------------------------
OS Version:    Windows XP Service Pack 3
Build Number:  2600

Memory Usage:
----------------------------------------
Current Memory Load:         26%
Total Physical Memory:       3326 MB
Available Physical Memory:   2444 MB
Total Page File Memory:      4095 MB
Available Page File Memory:  4095 MB
Stack Trace: Interrupted Thread, TID: 3152
----------------------------------------
"F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrCore.dll" at 001B:0052B924, xrDebug::backend()+164 byte(s)
"F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrCore.dll" at 001B:0052BB93, xrDebug::fatal()+99 byte(s)

Stack Trace: Running Thread, TID: 2928
----------------------------------------
"D:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll" at 001B:7C90E4F4, KiFastSystemCallRet()
"D:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C802542, WaitForSingleObject()+18 byte(s)
"F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\BugTrap.dll" at 001B:006887C4
"F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\BugTrap.dll" at 001B:00686C0C, BT_MakeSnapshot()+339 byte(s)
"F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\BugTrap.dll" at 001B:00686C56, BT_SehFilter()+11 byte(s)
"D:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat 2\RocketDock\RocketDock.dll" at 001B:00FF3DD1
"D:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll" at 001B:7C843892, ValidateLocale()+41090 byte(s)

Command Line:
----------------------------------------
bin\xrengine 

Current Directory:
----------------------------------------
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky

Environment Variables:
----------------------------------------
=::=::\
=F:=F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky
ALLUSERSPROFILE=D:\Documents and Settings\All Users
APPDATA=D:\Documents and Settings\Rudra Pratap\Application Data
CLIENTNAME=Console
CommonProgramFiles=D:\Program Files\Common Files
COMPUTERNAME=F60F77ED916D46E
ComSpec=D:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK=NO
HOMEDRIVE=D:
HOMEPATH=\Documents and Settings\Rudra Pratap
Isuser=D:\DOCUME~1\RUDRAP~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\{560073E0-0F34-4691-BEE2-5B9BDE3F6750}\{BCE9F441-9027-4911-82E0-5FB28057897D}\_isuser.dll
LOGONSERVER=\\F60F77ED916D46E
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=2
OS=Windows_NT
Path=D:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\;D:\WINDOWS\system32;D:\WINDOWS;D:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;D:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static;D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\binn\;P¤
PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=x86
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL=6
PROCESSOR_REVISION=1706
ProgramFiles=D:\Program Files
PROMPT=$P$G
SESSIONNAME=Console
SystemDrive=D:
SystemRoot=D:\WINDOWS
TEMP=D:\DOCUME~1\RUDRAP~1\LOCALS~1\Temp
TMP=D:\DOCUME~1\RUDRAP~1\LOCALS~1\Temp
USERDOMAIN=F60F77ED916D46E
USERNAME=Rudra Pratap
USERPROFILE=D:\Documents and Settings\Rudra Pratap
VS90COMNTOOLS=D:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\Common7\Tools\
windir=D:\WINDOWS
__COMPAT_LAYER=EnableNXShowUI 

Process: xrEngine.exe, PID: 3652, Modules:
----------------------------------------
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrEngine.exe, Base: 00400000, Size: 0010C710
D:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 7C900000, Size: 000AF000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 7C800000, Size: 000F6000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVFW32.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 75A70000, Size: 00021000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 7E410000, Size: 00091000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 77F10000, Size: 00049000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 76B40000, Size: 0002D000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 77DD0000, Size: 0009B000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 77E70000, Size: 00092000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 77FE0000, Size: 00011000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll (6.0.2900.5512), Base: 7C9C0000, Size: 00C4C000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll (7.0.2600.5512), Base: 77C10000, Size: 00058000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll (6.0.2900.5512), Base: 77F60000, Size: 0007C000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.dll (5.82.2900.5512), Base: 5D090000, Size: 0009A000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\AVIFIL32.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 73B50000, Size: 00017000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 774E0000, Size: 0013D000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 77BE0000, Size: 00015000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrAPI.dll, Base: 10000000, Size: 00006000
D:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.1433_x-ww_5cf844d2\MSVCR80.dll (8.0.50727.1433), Base: 78130000, Size: 0009B000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrSound.dll, Base: 00360000, Size: 00034000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\OpenAL32.dll (6.14.357.21), Base: 003B0000, Size: 00010000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrCDB.dll, Base: 003D0000, Size: 00012000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrCore.dll, Base: 00510000, Size: 00150000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll (6.0.2900.5512), Base: 763B0000, Size: 00049000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\BugTrap.dll (1.2.2654.37769), Base: 00670000, Size: 00030000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 71AB0000, Size: 00017000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 71AA0000, Size: 00008000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 77C00000, Size: 00008000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll (6.0.2900.5512), Base: 771B0000, Size: 000B2000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll (5.131.2600.5512), Base: 77A80000, Size: 00095000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 77B20000, Size: 00012000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 77120000, Size: 0008B000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\dbghelp.dll (5.1.2600.2180), Base: 59A60000, Size: 000A1000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\DINPUT8.dll (5.3.2600.5512), Base: 6CE10000, Size: 00038000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dx9_37.dll (9.22.949.2248), Base: 006B0000, Size: 003B7000
D:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.5512_x-ww_35d4ce83\comctl32.dll (6.0.2900.5512), Base: 773D0000, Size: 00103000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll (6.0.2900.5512), Base: 5AD70000, Size: 00038000
D:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat 2\RocketDock\RocketDock.dll, Base: 00FF0000, Size: 00012000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 76BF0000, Size: 0000B000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrCPU_Pipe.dll, Base: 01030000, Size: 0000A000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\HID.DLL (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 688F0000, Size: 00009000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.DLL (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 77920000, Size: 000F3000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll (5.131.2600.5512), Base: 76C30000, Size: 0002E000
D:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll (5.1.2600.5512), Base: 76C90000, Size: 00028000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrRender_R2.dll, Base: 026F0000, Size: 000E6000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrParticles.dll, Base: 01070000, Size: 00018000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\lua.JIT.1.1.4.dll, Base: 010A0000, Size: 00031000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\luabind.beta7-devel.rc4.dll, Base: 01210000, Size: 00018000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrGame.dll, Base: 027E0000, Size: 00678000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrNetServer.dll, Base: 01360000, Size: 00016000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\xrXMLParser.dll, Base: 01390000, Size: 0000C000
F:\Games\Clear Sky\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\ODE.dll, Base: 013B0000, Size: 00031000
```

That was Error Log. Heres the xray_<Username> file.

```
* Detected CPU: GenuineIntel Pentium-III, F6/M7/S6, 2959.00 mhz, 32-clk 'rdtsc'
* CPU Features: RDTSC, MMX, SSE, SSE2

Initializing File System...
using fs-ltx fsgame.ltx
FS: 26503 files cached 29 archives, 4479Kb memory used.
Init FileSystem 0.847753 sec
'xrCore' build 3502, Sep  5 2008

Initializing Engine...
Starting INPUT device...
Loading DLL: xrRender_R2.dll
Loading DLL: xrRender_R3.dll
Executing config-script "user.ltx"...
[d:\documents and settings\all users\documents\stalker-stcs\user.ltx] successfully loaded.
Loading DLL: xrRender_R2.dll
Loading DLL: xrGame.dll
! Player name in registry is empty! (InstallUserName)
 
FATAL ERROR
 
[error]Expression    : fatal error
[error]Function      : mem_usage_impl
[error]File          : E:\priquel\sources\engine\xrCore\memory_usage.cpp
[error]Line          : 156
[error]Description   : <no expression>
[error]Arguments     : bad node in heap
 

stack trace:
```


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmm......according to XFire, I've played 6hrs......but actually I have played 10-11hrs. (sometimes I forgot to connect net......sometimes XFire was not responding,etc) and till now I havent had a single crash or a bug with 1.5.0.4. My Physix are working fine. The enemies fly like they should when hit with shotgun bullets or grenades. Dunno why you guys have such problems .



ankitsagwekar said:


> i play it i give this game 4/10 yes u r right
> firs i downlod thsi game with 1.5.03 patch but it is some bug so i patch with 1.5.04 and what i can't use my 1.5.04 save game that menace i restart the  whole game
> map of SOC and CS is same + same mission (find the stalker group stash)
> the hell come with cardon and game hang frequently now they release 1.5.05
> ...



First of all, you need some typing practice.

Second, its a prequel to the original game and hence the map is same. Isnt Vice City and Vice City Stories map the same ? Isnt GTA3 and GTA Liberty City Stories map the same ? 

Third, I havent had any crashes and so didnt many millions of gamers. Dunno why some unfortunate ones have crashes.

Fourth, about the mission, clearing a stash means to find something hidden deep inside. So its actually fun and adds value to the story. Infilitrating a building and stealing something is fun.

Fifth thing, if you dont like it, dont play it. So simple. No need to curse a beautiful game and an amazing game making studio (THQ).


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 16, 2008)

I found *Stalker - SoC* a very good game. It is really under-rated. Though I've not completed it but played 5 horus a stretch. 

Graphics is good, game play is awesome.
The location is highly detailed. game physics is realistic. 
Overall this game should've been rated more than it was given. 

*this game is one of the hidden gem of 2007 that is under estimated by many dumb person.* 

i support KPowerMania in this regard.



KPower Mania said:


> Hmm......according to XFire, I've played 6hrs......but actually I have played 10-11hrs. (sometimes I forgot to connect net......sometimes XFire was not responding,etc) and till now I havent had a single crash or a bug with 1.5.0.4. My Physix are working fine. The enemies fly like they should when hit with shotgun bullets or grenades. Dunno why you guys have such problems .



Less powerful graphics card, cpu, RAM.
improper drivers.
dying graphics card.

many reason could be behind of this.



KPower Mania said:


> Second, its a prequel to the original game and hence the map is same. Isnt Vice City and Vice City Stories map the same ? Isnt GTA3 and GTA Liberty City Stories map the same ?


Both Crysis & Warhead happens in same island! wtf...! Crysis should be banned from the market for repetition.



KPower Mania said:


> Third, I havent had any crashes and so didnt many millions of gamers. Dunno why some unfortunate ones have crashes.


I have faced crash even in Crysis, Crysis Warhead and many more high-rated games too! this means those are bogus game too!!



KPower Mania said:


> Fifth thing, if you dont like it, dont play it. So simple. No need to curse a beautiful game and an amazing game making studio (THQ).



people don't follow the rule - dumb@$$ mentality!


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I just played the game, updated to its latest version 1.505 and my impression for this game was awesome but slowly turned into ugly. Why:
> 1. BUGS
> 2. Crashes due to Bugs, in first level I took a dead guy's SMG and as soon as I equipped it, squeezed trigger to lit it rip, Fataaashh GAME CRASH
> 3. Poor Physics, I'm pumping guys will 12 gauge slugs from less than a meter's distance and they are still standing after taking direct 5 bodyshots.
> ...


1. Yup there are depending upon your system config it may vary from 1 to many
2. I havent played it now so will not comment much here.
3. Probably its the animation when hit by bullet that prevents the physics and further damage when you hit the guy. It was annoying in first game too when the guy was in hit animation you cant hurt him till the animation completes. Am yet to see if its in this game too.



arijit_2404 said:


> Overall this game should've been rated more than it was given.



Same with Silent Hill 5, dumb reviews and dumb rating.

Indeed it looks like a new refreshing one. These two games are on my list


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ye T159 ka asli naam kya hai ? anybody knows ?


I do but why should I tell you? Will I get candies in exchange?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I do but why should I tell you? Will I get candies in exchange?


ya ya ...u will get US chocolates from Sumit Bhaiya (ie me) ..now tell ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

^^
I want something else,a PS3?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 18, 2008)

Arrey yeh to ungli pakad kar poora haath hi lena chata hai!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 18, 2008)

Just got the game.Won't be able to complete it so will rather just test it with all the mods & patch I have got.Have to save up for Far Cry 2 & Dead Space.

Will report back if the game is interesting or not.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

mods  will make it a child's play and break the real feel. Better play other games than wasting time.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 18, 2008)

^I meant the graphic enhancement mods & not those weapon tweaking mods.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah but play it when you have absolutely no other temptation. May be when you are done with all other games, may be in your 30s or 40s . If you rush you will surely make a thumb down.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm sorry but I somehow fail to comprehend what your trying to say to me.I know a lot of time & patience is required to be invested in this game but we have to get started somewhere atleast.I tried the initial level & am slowly getting a gist of playing it.Not completely into it though but gradually learning it.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 18, 2008)

This is an awesome game. I played Stalker: Shadows of Chernobyl with the lost oblivion mod. But this game is tooooo long. Before I could finish the game I had to format my comp  and so lost all my save games.



T159 said:


> mods  will make it a child's play and break the real feel. Better play other games than wasting time.


Have you tried the Lost Oblivion mod? They turned this STALKER: SOC into what it was meant to be like.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

nope...I was exploring the zone for more than 6 months and later shifted to full time linux after reformatting xp, after that i havent played it. I have heard that Lost Oblivion mod is good, if i get time i will play it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2008)

@T159,is the free roam so vast?6 months?I got both originals,STALKER SOC and Clear Sky.Should try em out.Both sound very interesting.Got SOC free with my Mobo BTW what is Oblivion mod?


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

Actually the game was named S.T.A.L.K.E.R:Oblivion Lost intially but later got changed, many locations were removed and others added. You can check in their website, some old fan art and screenshots. I first read about it in SKOAR...lolz

Free roam is vast when you actually explore every corner, and its quite surprising that how unpredictable it is when you visit the same area after some time or a major event. Last time I had almost all the armors except one important exo suit, but then i reformatted XP (some troubles). Lost my saves too...lulz. Tried some glitches and tricks to enter restricted areas...freedom armory  and blowing Freedom guards without becoming their enemy  It was fun. Getting artifacts at locations you could never thought of reaching. The path to them is not straight. Looting dead bodies...got many modified weapons by this way. It was indeed great fun...except for when you are in underground labs, its damn scary and you will never try to enter them again. 

Let me tell you about some monster and their abilities:
Bloodsucker: It can accelerate fast enough to reach you in seconds and it remains invisible except for glowing eyes when it sees his enemy. Only when he claw attack is the time it will become visible. Its damn hard to kill it, the trick is to aim the head.

Poltergeist: These are in lab and you cannot see them but just a faint spark. They can levitate objects and throw at you, it was real spooky when I first thought wtf was lifting crates and throwing at me. It took some time to show some courage and find out that there was something bad with the air floating light sparks. Used shotgun and zapped them all.

Pyrogeist: This is fire monster. It is invisible too except for a when it starts making fire streaks in air out of nowhere and then you know that you are a burned chicken. 

Human: Bandits, duty, freedom, military, stalker and monoliths are damn intelligent. If you stop at one place you have absolutely no chance of survival. Key is to move and take them strategically. Infact at later levels the difficulty increases with great weapons and armors.

Snorks: you will know what they are. Pretty annoying freaks.

Zombified stalkers: whats the reason for zombies in this game ? You will know and the reason is quite scientific. You can spend thousand of bullets to kill them but they wont down until you shoot their head. Or better a single swipe of knife can take down in one try...ironically. But dont take them as dumb slow zombies as they know how to play with gun.

Pseudogiant: Am afraid I never had one on one close quarter combat with it. It can crush you and make seismic waves in grounds.

Controller: Probably the most intriguing villain. It can control your mind. I wont spoil what it does. Better see for yourself the uneasiness and high pitched brain melting sound.

Othe mutants: yeah more are there but alone they are pussy. If they are in pack they will attack you to make a meal. If they are alone they will fled away. 

I guess its enough to make it interesting.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 19, 2008)

STALKER: SOC should be played with the Lost Oblivion mod.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks T159,will try it tomorrow.Which one should I start with?SOC or CS?


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Thanks T159,will try it tomorrow.Which one should I start with?SOC or CS?


try SOC but then remember there are many mods to jazz it up. Keep them for when you complete it vanilla. Update to latest patch before playing.

CS is still not sanitized completely. Let it take some time to pick out all the bugs.


baccilus said:


> STALKER: SOC should be played with the Lost Oblivion mod.


isnt it slightly diverted than what devs intended. I know there are plenty of mods to keep you playing this game for whole year but then vanilla should be given a try before.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 19, 2008)

Actually from what I have read, initially developers wanted to put all the things in Lost Oblivion mod in the game but couldn't do so due to time constraint and bugs. This mod gives a completely open ended environment along with drivable vehicles and much more.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 19, 2008)

Started STALKER : CS . It's awesome. Simply awesome!

I've updated till 1.5.04 patch. No crashes, lock-ups.


*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/bg/type/1/arijit2404.png


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

Formatted RMAed HDD, will play a week later when get another replacement :/
These fuggin SATA drives are too cheap on dying ;p



arijit_2404 said:


> Started STALKER : CS . It's awesome. Simply awesome!
> 
> I've updated till 1.5.04 patch. No crashes, lock-ups.


I like to see some screenies of bloodsuckers and controller but please NO SPOILERS.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 19, 2008)

^^
Sure...

By the way, which image hosting server provides thumbnail supports? I use photobucket but they doesn't provide thumbnails  or i am unable to find it.
Links are converted to full image which I don't want.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 19, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> ^^
> Sure...
> 
> By the way, which image hosting server provides thumbnail supports? I use photobucket but they doesn't provide thumbnails  or i am unable to find it.
> Links are converted to full image which I don't want.



Try imageshack.us


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks. I got it.

Here I two quick screens.

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/1154/xrengine200810191523594zt5.th.jpg

*img374.imageshack.us/img374/2444/xrengine200810191459156zi8.th.jpg

more will come!


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> ^^
> Sure...
> 
> By the way, which image hosting server provides thumbnail supports? I use photobucket but they doesn't provide thumbnails  or i am unable to find it.
> Links are converted to full image which I don't want.


just edit the image and a flash based software will come up in which you can resize the image and then save as copy.

Btw photobucket is better.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 19, 2008)

^^

I got it how-to do that in *Photobucket*. It's by default not enabled and should be enabled from settings.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

^^Oh yes  I just noticed


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey! If anyone of you guys is playing this game and has or is about to reach Limansk in the game please do tell me. I'm stuck there for past 2 days.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

not me, am still changing my clients to get the best. Seems like CLI is the way for me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm playing SOC right now. Left it after 1 or 2 levels last time. This time, I'm treating it more like an RPG than an FPS, taking it slow and steady, enjoying the zone. And I must say, I'm loving it!!! 
I've got Clear Sky lying around somewhere, but I'll play it later.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

^^good to know, try to get the light exoskeleton before entering NPP(its very far away for you now). Because that place is a whole goddamn fortress.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

hey this game really not good as the first "shadow of the chernobyl " first part is some what speedy , but this " clear sky " take to me stress , 

hey just ------> take the farcry2


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^good to know, try to get the light exoskeleton before entering NPP(its very far away for you now). Because that place is a whole goddamn fortress.



I'm currently wearing a bandit's jacket, got it somewhere in a mill or something. Sold off my old jacket and a few guns, got myself an anti-rad kit. Ahh, this is how it's meant to be played!! Off to slay the bandit leader now!!


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm playing it for the first time.
Right now I need to go to cordon.  

loving this game very much , faced no crash or lockups yet (patch 1.5.04)
few graphical anomaly has seen but this ain't from EA/UbiSoft/Activision house - so I forgive the developers.

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sf/type/1/arijit2404.png


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2008)

Yippie !!! I played it today morning. Am in the Clear Sky camp  I have updated it to patch 1.5.05 too
Here are some screenies one my puny X3000
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_xrEngine2008-10-2405-46-39-60.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_xrEngine2008-10-2405-29-14-79.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_xrEngine2008-10-2405-26-10-71.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_xrEngine2008-10-2405-03-49-93.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_xrEngine2008-10-2405-03-24-29.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2008)

Reached Garbage, the game has started pacing up. I'm anxious to wipe out Bandits and take control over then to the Army Warehouse


----------



## skippednote (Oct 26, 2008)

@t159
wats your pc configuration


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2008)

don't ask  lolz
I have E6300, 1 GB Transcend 533MHz RAM, X3000 integrated graphics,  320GBx1:160GBx2:80GBx1 Seagate SATA 2 HDD.

Am playing at 800x600 with normal settings.

Black hole at bridge:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/blackhole1.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/blackhole2.jpg

Cracker:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/crakercrackmycd.jpg

Dilapidated mill, warm welcome with Military:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/demolishedmill.jpg

ZOMG, exoskeleton so early !:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/exosuitguy.jpg

Hairy boar:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/hairyboar1.jpg

Caught fire...lolz:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/hecaughtfire.jpg

I got one bolt from copter:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/helibolt.jpg

Khaletskey, attitude a$$hoel:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/khaletskeiy.jpg

An offer I refused:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/offerrefuse.jpg

Lol @ the first bug, he is the guard and inside the bars then came outside clipping:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/lolbug1.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/lolbug2.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

gameshots look awesome. But have to upgrade my proccy to play this game properly. Till then,it's CoD4 and farcry2.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 26, 2008)

T159 said:


> don't ask  lolz
> I have E6300, 1 GB Transcend 533MHz RAM, X3000 integrated graphics,  320GBx1:160GBx2:80GBx1 Seagate SATA 2 HDD.
> 
> Am playing at 800x600 with normal settings.
> ...



Ain't x3000 integrated graphics.
Did you play first stalker on it and how did it work.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2008)

Yup first was played on X3000 too, it was a bit less graphics hungry. I could play at 1024x768 at medium settings.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

wow....x3000 looks like a nice IGP.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 28, 2008)

Did anybody listened to the guitar which is playing by a ClearSky member at Base Camp????
*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/STALKER-CS/th_xrEngine2008-10-2220-57-55-98.jpg

I am really surprised .. it's good.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

^^yup I almost explore every tiny bit 
At night I like to spend time at bonfire listening to guitar instead of hunting surprise mutant attacks in dark.

This game is more balance than previous. You actually hunt for artifacts as they are invisible and can only be detected with detectors, Veles is the best detector. 
You actually look out for money by trading as the money is not in plenty and that makes a pretty gud survival.

****SPOILERS*****
I reached for the Fang's PDA and then boom got looted by bandits. Took my money and everything. Lolz...I did a quick save and stashed all my backpack before going to get Fang's PDA and this time bandit looted nothing as  I had nothing...mua...ha...ha..ha.

But later I felt a bit bad and did it right way, went without stashing my goods and bandit looted everything. I was without any weapons or armor or anything. But within few minutes got some decent weapons by looting corpses and secret stashes. Then got my items back from those two bandits by attacking them at the place they were hiding. It was really fun, though it was tough to fight without armor but still managed to clear out them and got my goodies back.

I too got a Vintar BC sniper by luck from a corpse shot down by bandits. Lolz now thats we call a lucky day.

Got il85 upgraded for fine accuracy and long distance sniping. Got TR301 as a storming fire rate and flatness.

Got one of the best pistol (but lesser than UDP compact), Martha. Martha rocks !!!

Took the revenge from Military at Cordon. Eliminated those fcukers, its really tough to take them down as they have one of the best military armor. I had to make a distance and killed them one by one.
****END****

Currently my mission is to reach Agroprom to find Strelok's group stash.

Though I miss Lab x18 and was really freaked out for the Tunnel detonation mission by Freedom faction. But was feeling happy that there is no need to see the creepy lab X18 interiors again.



Jack Carvar said:


> wow....x3000 looks like a nice IGP.


Yup it's quite good. I was able to play COD 4 at 800x600 with medium settings 

Freaky Mission:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/wtfexplosion.jpg

Encampment at Dark Valley:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/wearesoldiers.jpg

Jammed weapon:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/weaponjammed.jpg

Vintar BC sniper rifle in Swamps:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/vintaratswamp.jpg

Veles, best artifact detector in zone:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/veles.jpg

Unlock the friggin TR301:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/unlockit.jpg

Time to reload:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/timetoreload.jpg

Hard times for boar, a little unkind glitch:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/theboarwhosufffered.jpg

Swamp is cool but spooky:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/swamp1.jpg

Only if I could get his sniper SVD :
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/svf.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

Sunset:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/sunset.jpg

I waited, till some bandits raid:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/stratgeytogetvintar.jpg

What are these actually ? :
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/strangebarrels.jpg

Should I stab him?:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/shouldistabhim.jpg

Thats what I call a reward worth taking the risk:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/sevavelesbubble.jpg

Security breach:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/securitybreach.jpg

Railyard, though I miss Rostok:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/railyard.jpg

My backpack contents:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/mystats.jpg

Critical mission:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/missioncritical.jpg

Avenged the military at cordon, lulZ:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/militaryvengeance.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

See before you aim...lolz:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/hideuras.jpg

Can't possibly kill that boar thru wall...lolz:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/cantpossiblykillthruwall.jpg

I'm amazed at A-Life, this freedom member went upto his bed an slept there !:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/alife1.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/alife2.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/aliffe3.jpg

First blowout at cordon, I died:/ :
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/beforeblowout.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/blowoutoccured.jpg

Entry of the monster Snork, now thats called a super jump:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/crysisjump.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

great screenies!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 28, 2008)

Seems x3100 does magic.
will it run on nvidia7000m igp


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 28, 2008)

T159

Those screens are awesome. I am liking this game...



*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/bg/type/1/arijit2404.png


----------



## skippednote (Oct 28, 2008)

^^
seems you are in LOve with the game


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2008)

Tools of trade  
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/weapons.jpg

Compass artifact:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_07-51-15_red_for.jpg

SGI5K:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_07-42-17_red_for.jpg

Forester:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_07-31-34_red_for.jpg

Second blowout, this time I survived 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_07-24-47_red_for.jpg

Bloodsucky got it right in the frontal lobe:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_06-32-04_militar.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_06-31-44_militar.jpg

Abandoned village:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_06-29-31_militar.jpg

lolumad ?
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_06-28-01_militar.jpg

Army of two:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_06-24-18_militar.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2008)

Suddenly it turned BnW;
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_06-19-11_militar.jpg

Wish I could touch those:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_06-15-53_militar.jpg

Duty faction veterans:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_05-48-43_militar.jpg

Thunder strikes :
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_05-47-31_militar.jpg

Lets booze:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-29-08_05-40-42_militar.jpg

Space anomaly:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-28-08_10-23-57_red_for.jpg

Claws of death;
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-28-08_10-21-49_red_for.jpg

Mines are infested with snork:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-28-08_09-51-08_red_for.jpg

Pull that bridge extension down bandits:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-28-08_09-36-25_red_for.jpg

Intelligent AI:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-28-08_08-55-44_yantar.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2008)

Dog p0rn:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-28-08_03-44-00_agropro.jpg

One of the creepiest part, the undergrounds:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-28-08_02-23-52_agropro.jpg

Flood the tunnel:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-28-08_02-38-17_agropro.jpg

Tunnel to the underground:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-28-08_02-06-17_agropro.jpg

Bloodsucker at Duty zoo:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-28-08_01-37-15_agropro.jpg

Snork:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-28-08_01-18-56_agropro.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/ss_jit159_10-28-08_01-18-43_agropro.jpg

My backpack:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/mybackpack.jpg

I got Tundar, the best close range weapon:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/igottundar.jpg


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 29, 2008)

Screenies r good but Please DO Tell me when anyone of u reach Limansk.


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2008)

it will take time, as I will do some dirty plan of joining Freedom and access their goodies and then joining stalkers to become neutral and then again joining duty to get their goodies. Stash exploration too. And i haven't explored Red Forest yet, completely. Sure its spooky place but I gotta see what lies beneath.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 29, 2008)

Take ur time but do tell me when u get there. PM me if u like.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 29, 2008)

@T159

Next time onwards.. try to put thumbnails.
DogP0rn was a good one.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

third emission:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_00-46-27_agropro.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_00-48-53_agropro.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_00-48-57_agropro.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_00-48-49_agropro.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_00-48-47_agropro.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_00-48-58_agropro.jpg

Where is Leska ?
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_01-21-01_agropro.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_01-23-17_agropro.jpg

Two bloodsucky sucked too much to my SGI5K:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_01-35-34_agropro.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm going to school:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_02-15-27_agropro.jpg

Good hunting stalker:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_02-51-39_agropro.jpg

The anomaly center, artifact treasure;
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_02-17-52_agropro.jpg

SPAS, the shotgun:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_01-48-42_agropro.jpg

What are you doing...lol;
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_12-52-10_escape.jpg

Tundar with scope 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_07-57-35_garbage.jpg

I joined both of'em:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_07-25-14_garbage.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-31-08_03-07-27_agropro.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

Perverts 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_06-56-02_darkval.jpg

Hows everybody, do tell:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_08-46-41_garbage.jpg

Let me reload my Chaser:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_07-21-18_garbage.jpg

Wtf is that ? 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_06-19-37_darkval.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_06-19-36_darkval.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_06-19-38_darkval.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_06-19-39_darkval.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_06-19-41_darkval.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_06-19-34_darkval.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_06-19-40_darkval.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

Even monster AI is fantastic, this bloodsucker picked up th dead stalkers and then collected them at a single place to have a safe meal:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_06-31-41_darkval.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_06-31-39_darkval.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_06-31-37_darkval.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-30-08_06-31-38_darkval.jpg

Military sucked balls again:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-29-08_14-12-51_militar.jpg

A restful death:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-29-08_14-12-32_militar.jpg


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome screenies 
are you usin fraps and if yes which version.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

naah...stalker has its own screen cap button

just press F12 to capture screenshots, screenshots will be saved along with the save games folder

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Screenshot-set-FileBrowser.png


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

^^ 
ok got ya


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 1, 2008)

These screens are awesome.
keep us updated.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

@T159 
what kinda XP theme is dat ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2008)

^^
I think that's Linux


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2008)

^^yup


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

Today something very strange and fortunate happened in Clear Sky 
Now stalkers have their camp in bandit base, bandits are removed completely from the game.

So let me put it in chronological order, explaining what and how it happened:

1. I went to the Flea Market (where some stalker, guide, trader and mechanic lives) and then started to repair my weapons and armor. Just then a horde of dogs and pseudodogs came to the location and started ripping off bones. Somehow all of us survived the wave. It was midnight and everything was chill and dark. 
Unlucky stalkers, here came one more wave of Flesh mutants. The guide lost his life but others were fine including trader and mechanic (well...mechanic is kinda play safe type and never comes down to fight mutants...).
Well if it wasn't enuf, another wave of Snork mutants came in for hunt. And let me tell you Snork is not a child's play, its a nightmare for stalkers. OMG they killed all of them just coward mechanic was left and me. 
See the below pic to analyse what happened:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/thisisamess.jpg


2. Now I was in despair and went for some stash hunting, got some weapons including Vintar and SVD sniper rifle. But then I saw that new replacements came in for the dead stalkers in Flea Market. It was a relief as I wanted to sell my stuff to trader. 
So I went to the trader and sold him my stuff. He is in intelligent trader. What he did was to holster my sold Vintar rifle as his primary firearm and ditched his lesser in stats obokan.
Here you can see him with Vintar rifle (its a sniper in disguise really):
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/tookmyvintar.jpg

3. Then I talked to the newly replaced stalker and he was ready to get some hep from me. The objective was to capture the fortification infested by Snorks at the two large cylinders in Garbage. 
This time I didn't want to loose them so killed two Snorks out of three myself.
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/fleamarketmap.jpg

4. Then I went on to stashes containing valuable pen drives storing some precious upgrade informations for mechanics. 
By the time I was reaching for  the second stash I saw a faint green circle in my GPS map which was moving towards the Bandit depot. But to my bad luck it was on other side of the Bandit base. So I couldn't help them as there were some bandits already at the other side.

5. But I got a premonition that its like do or die so I just crossed across the bandit base dodging their heavy fire and managed to reach the stalker team.  It was a relief that none of them died.
Now I took out a Bandit veteran and two rookies too with my TR 301 modified for sniper accuracy.

6. Now, we were moving into the bandit lair, their base the railyard which I just dodged a minute before. While my friends stalkers were yelling wait for me and stick together, I thought of clearing the bandit scum myself first than endangering their lives. 
So I rushed in and popped some heads, there was heavy resistance from the bandit guys shooting from the top of the railyard building. But we succeeded  at last. Thanks to the upgrade military armor suit, it saved me from the bullet rain.
Though I felt sorry for two stalkers who got killed in action despite of me taking care. Though they left one sniper SVD and one Vintar rifle after dying 

Here is the status showing that Stalkers have captured the Garbage. Hey no more tax paying to bandits and no more ambushes.
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/banditdefeated.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/banditarenowhere.jpg

7. Here is the Garbage map on my PDA which shows some red circles but all of them are mutants and not bandits. And then green circle shows stalkers. Yellow ones are other neutral factions like Duty or Freedom.
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/hahanobanditonmap.jpg

Here is one of my stashed content: There are atleast 5 stashes full of weapons and other goodies.
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/mystash.jpg


Am enjoying the game as developer meant it to be played 

I will edit some pics and add new ones to tell you visually the turn of events that took place, but now am too exhausted to do all this. Later...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> Today something very strange and fortunate happened in Clear Sky
> Now stalkers have their camp in bandit base, bandits are removed completely from the game.
> 
> So let me put it in chronological order, explaining what and how it happened:
> ...



lolz I played that part sometime ago but I had not got any of those stuff like you have. Maybe its coz I just rushed through the game. Need to restart it from first . I only had 3-4k RU. Temme how you earn those big bucks .


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2008)

what the fcuk ?
I didn't get exoskeleton suit and last level was too short, all the time I was running to save my arse :/

Hospital level was awesome. Limansk was a bit of let down for me as the town could have been used more to explore but they made it linear sh!te, it was way worst than Pripyat. Pripyat was so well done but Limansk just didnt fit in. Go to that point disable that and then all that **** again.

I couldn't even get chance to use my goodies :/ When I thought that I will be getting inside NPP the damn game ended with a creepy video of strelok.
***SPOILERS***
Did Scar died ? lolz that unbelievable ! Neither the questions were answered about Strelok and his friends. I wish I had some conversation with Strelok. Ending sucked. Except for the last creepy cutscene.
***END***


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 12, 2008)

So how did u got past the Space anomaly filled alley in Limansk?


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2008)

you can easily get past them, just sneak through form the bus at the last anomaly, stay ducked.
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/1spaceanomaly.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/4spaceanomaly.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/2spaceanomaly.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/5spaceanomaly.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/3spaceanomaly.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/7spaceanomaly.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/6spaceanomaly.jpg


*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/hospitalview.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/spoilerstrelok.jpg


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 13, 2008)

fookin nice captures mate


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

n00b question :- How do u equip that mobile look-a-like detector ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

press "O", there are three grade of detectors. Veles is the best.

But remember you can hold detector with pistol in your hand. With any heavy weapon you can't wield out detector.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

Re-Started the game. Playing from beginning . Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

why restarted ? Well the ending is kinda sucky :/ Limansk level was bad, but tough to pass through. NPP outside was the easiest but I kinda did something stupid and then it was a hell ride, lost all medkits and zero armor, but got it finished after some tricks. And when I expected to go inside NPP the game ended with one of the most creepiest cutscene in whole STALKER series, lol I missed some locations badly. AI is badass, they will do anything to track you down and everything to hide when retaliated.
I rate Shadow of Chernobyl higher than this one. Though the faction system and other resources were balanced in this game. Artifact hunting was too challenging and interesting in this game. But I didn't get exo suit and GP 37  May be I have to finish some side more side missions to get it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

^^Hmm... well played sometime. Playing it now with dedication, patience and passion . 30-35mins and already got 4.5k RU which I was not able to get in 6hrs .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey T159, I am at an early stage in the game. I am at the point where you have to capture the Northstead Farm. I killed all the goons there. Now the object states that 'Hold the Poin Till Help Arrives'. I have been waiting for 35mins. No-one arrived . Any ideas ?

Game is patched to 1.5.0.4


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 18, 2008)

Finished STALKER:CS a few days ago. My view:-

Bad Points:-
1) The story is the main bad thing. Wen u look at the map u ll be excited abt its hugeness and u ll feel that u ll get many places to visit. Unfortunately no.
2) The gameplay is sort of linear, and sometimes u ll bang ur head at wat u r asked to do.
3) The Ending comes extremely sooner then u ll expect it to be.
4) AI cud be better.
5) Underground levels didnt give "something badz waiting" feeling, like how Chernobyl gave.
6) Maybe not on urs, and urs and urs too, but on many many PCs its giving buggy crashes and all, even after 1.5.04. Check out FarCry 2, right out of the box it is highly "error-free".
7) They skipped many levels near the end. 
8 ) Only twice i faced the emissions, that too wen i was near a tunnel and a hiding. shows that it is preplanned to emit wen u visit these places.
9) Faction wars and all in the PDA didnt prove to be much useful.
10) Overall it lacked that scary feeling that SOC had. SOC throughout made us skip meals .
11) Self Shadow wud have been good if added.

Good Points:-
1) Great Graphics and environments, everything casts shadow and the speed of day-night cycle is acceptable.
2) Weapon upgrades make it more interesting to earn money.
3) Ending perfectly explains why in SOC we dont know who we are.
4) Great rain effects n lightening. Best rain effects ever seen.

Overall a 7/10 is good for the game, beleive me if the same graphics were put on SOC, then it wud be a 10/10

^^Psychosocial...
The same thing happened with me too, they didnt come, wen i noticed the map, the person who was leading to my place was getting indulged in some fight and getting killed, and then again other person was coming and cycle goes on....wat i did then was i went to the place from whr they started(fishing hamlet i think) and accompanied them till NF


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

ionicsachin said:


> Finished STALKER:CS a few days ago. My view:-
> 
> Bad Points:-
> 1) The story is the main bad thing. Wen u look at the map u ll be excited abt its hugeness and u ll feel that u ll get many places to visit. Unfortunately no.
> ...


_*
1) The story is the main bad thing. Wen u look at the map u ll be excited abt its hugeness and u ll feel that u ll get many places to visit. Unfortunately no.*_
---> lolumad ? The game provides complete freedom. You can go anywhere. Much better than FarCry 2 where 80% of land is covered with unscalable mountains . The story is decent. Not great but not bad. See FarCry 2's story to get a bad feeling .

_*2) The gameplay is sort of linear, and sometimes u ll bang ur head at wat u r asked to do.*_
----> Linear ? You gone insane ? Its a FPS-RPG hybrid and gives a lot of freedom unless you are on a timed mission .

_*3) The Ending comes extremely sooner then u ll expect it to be.*_
----> Sad but true .

_*4) AI cud be better.*_
-----> If you think so, you need to see a psychiatrist. The game has one of the best AI enemies in ANY game till now. Actually, people are complaining coz its AI is very realistic. 
_*
5) Underground levels didnt give "something badz waiting" feeling, like how Chernobyl gave.*_
----> Environment is not changed but much but yeah, Chernobyl did give a better chilling experience ._*

6) Maybe not on urs, and urs and urs too, but on many many PCs its giving buggy crashes and all, even after 1.5.04. Check out FarCry 2, right out of the box it is highly "error-free".*_
----> I have heard many complaints but never faced a crash/problem myself. And you talking about FC2 ? It does not even allow you to re-map the controls bcoz it makes your player get stuck (on 1.0 vanilla version.)
_*
7) They skipped many levels near the end. *_
----> Can't understand what you are trying to tell here .

_*8 ) Only twice i faced the emissions, that too wen i was near a tunnel and a hiding. shows that it is preplanned to emit wen u visit these places.*_
-----> You missed something 

_*9) Faction wars and all in the PDA didnt prove to be much useful.*_
----> o_0

_*10) Overall it lacked that scary feeling that SOC had. SOC throughout made us skip meals .*_
-----> I don't think so but as it's your opinion, I can't counter it. Everybody has the right to speak their minds.

_*11) Self Shadow wud have been good if added.*_
-----> Yup!!



_*^^Psychosocial...
The same thing happened with me too, they didnt come, wen i noticed the map, the person who was leading to my place was getting indulged in some fight and getting killed, and then again other person was coming and cycle goes on....wat i did then was i went to the place from whr they started(fishing hamlet i think) and accompanied them till NF*_
---> Thanks. Will try it out.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 18, 2008)

Talk about scary feeling, Dude the night time in CS is pretty freaky, with limited visibility of flash light, every step becomes a near death experience and every sound u hear can be of Death waiting in the form of Snorks, BloodSuckers, mutant dogs or worse those brain psychic messed up mutants. I had to do the Yantar level in the night and was scared shitless!


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2008)

ionicsachin said:


> Finished STALKER:CS a few days ago. My view:-
> 
> Bad Points:-
> 1) The story is the main bad thing. Wen u look at the map u ll be excited abt its hugeness and u ll feel that u ll get many places to visit. Unfortunately no.
> ...


1) Yup story was like why just I can't leave instead of following Strelok. Why should I damage my nervous system. Maps were large, especially swamps but there could have been many things happening in it. It felt dull. While Limansk was totally linear and there was no way to explore it :/

2) Not quite, infact gameplay was totally as u wanted it to be. Except for that Limansk part and thereafter.

3) Yup it was surely a shocker to get the ending at point where you craved for one full blown NPP level.

4) AI is certainly better and more cunning this time. Escaping grenade was difficult. Even some of them jumped over obstacles to take you down. And some showed strategic behavior. But yeah if you quick save and quick load the game then AI becomes unaware of your previous action for say 1 minute till the whole data is processesd by your CPU. 

5) Ther was only one underground level and I must say it was spooky and downright thrilling. But I missed labx16 and labx18. They were more spookier than this.

6) It didn't crash on mine for more than 10 times during my over 20 days of gameplay. I must be lucky.

7)Yep, I wanted to see Rostok, Pripyat.

8) Emissions usually starts at the loading of level and not in between. They are not scripted but randomized depending upon some factors. I faced more than 8 emissions. Can you believe that at one time in garabage level when emission started the safe point was bandit base, lolz. I even reached there but there were bandits already there, it was stupid IMO to take shelter at your enemies place...rofl

9) PDA missed the folklore, zone infor, your detailed stats. Faction wars were tricky at times. I joined all the factions except bandits. And compelety destroyed bandit base at last.

10) SOC gave me lonliness feeling and was overall scarier than this one. But night time is scarier in this one. Red Forest was a nightmare.

11) What ?



Plasma_Snake said:


> Talk about scary feeling, Dude the night time in CS is pretty freaky, with limited visibility of flash light, every step becomes a near death experience and every sound u hear can be of Death waiting in the form of Snorks, BloodSuckers, mutant dogs or worse those brain psychic messed up mutants. I had to do the Yantar level in the night and was scared shitless!


Overall monsters were better in this game than previous one.

That psychic pseudodog was fun. Controller too was pretty good, I guess I could see more of'em. The Pseudogiant was a badass, took 4-5 ammo clips to go down.

Traveling at night was scary business.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

T159 :-
Thanks to you. I am following your steps and playing the game with patience and mods  (not saying that you played with mods but I am playing with them.)

See this pics. I am at the mission where you first enter Cordon and dodge the millitary gunner. I got soo much stuff so soon. :-

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/3458/xrengine200811181837298lj5.jpg

New suit, and detector :-

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/7439/xrengine200811181910172qc9.jpg


BTW, I am using only two mods. 5000kg carry limit and Fair Trade (all traders have every weapon from beginning.). No mods that make enemies weak/guns more powerful/give you huge amounts of money/etc.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2008)

^^I missed the same GP 37 :/
And yeah you got the best detector in the game. Weight was one of the limit during Limansk and subsequent levels. I was loaded with stuffs to find out some trader but hell all those stuff was a waste to carry, there are no traders past Limansk.

Btw how did you get past that asteroid shooting mini game in Dead Space ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

^^I am still in Chapter 3 . I dont bother to play it much.


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 18, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> _*
> 1) The story is the main bad thing. Wen u look at the map u ll be excited abt its hugeness and u ll feel that u ll get many places to visit. Unfortunately no.*_
> ---> lolumad ? The game provides complete freedom. You can go anywhere. Much better than FarCry 2 where 80% of land is covered with unscalable mountains . The story is decent. Not great but not bad. See FarCry 2's story to get a bad feeling .
> 
> ...



1) I m no Far Cry 2 fan, Far Cry was  a great game, but Far Cry 2 sucks BIG TIME. And story is definitely not good here, its extremely short, and wen u try to look the story as a whole there are many things that u ll find empty. Example, for first 2 hours of the game I was helping up Clear Sky, Clear Sky who, the one whom we never needed in the game, in the last levels they re appeared, but not for much help. I m a big STALKER fan, i cudnt wait for this and downloaded Russian version(english text) and finished, then i refinished it with English, downloaded the whole game again at my 96kbps internet.

2)maybe U have just begun playing man, check the last few levels, u ll have just one path, only and only 1 path. And about non-linearity, i have played many many open world games before, and the best one of them for me was Shadow Of Chernobyl and ES4: Oblivion.

3) Ending is reaaaaaaaaaaal soon.

4) About the AI, i mentioned it cud ve been better. I didnt say its bad. Check out the level in which the bridge lowers, the sniper comes over and over at the same place, and he shoots randomely, not even close to any target. Again check the last level, they made it insaaaaaaaannnneeeeeeeely tough, wat the AI is doing, see and shoot, thats all, and i didnt find any change in the way enemy see and shoot at night or in rain, its always the same.
 "Psychiatrist and insanity" dont bother AI.

5) I got a point that u agree.

6) First of all, i m not advertising Far Cry 2, its just a recent example, i cudve mentioned half life 2 also. Secondly, the first two versions of CS were super buggy, even  1.5.04 is giving random BSODs for ppl.

7) Play it and u ll understand.

8) I am sorry abt this point. Maybe its wat i missed.

9) PDA faction war feature didnt help much after swamps. For me once it showed "Duty" on the freinds side. But wen i reached them they opened fire, till date i m confued why.

10) It did bro, finish it and then compare it with SOC.

I am no FARCRY fan or STALKER hater.. STALKER is one of my fav game, its just that we all expected too much and many of us are left unsatisfied. This prequel cud have been better, doesnt mean it is not good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

^Stop arguing. I like something and you dont and vice versa. In the end, we all play what we like .


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah, tats the best.....


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG ! Another game which is actually looks like S.T.A.L.K.E.R and is made by some Russian company *www.4a-games.com/
*
Metro 2033*

Here is youtube video:
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=hmPTEfwNobI&

Some screenshots:
*www.firingsquad.com/media/gallery_index.asp/866/0

Isn't it like S.T.A.L.K.E.R clone with more potential, more spooky areas to explore and a would be awesome experience. Getting my fingers crossed for this one to hit.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 21, 2008)

I think it's not a STALKER-clone. It's a survival-horror game like Left4Dead or SH-series. It looks like events are based on STALKER-type environment.
Anyway it's looking good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> OMG ! Another game which is actually looks like S.T.A.L.K.E.R and is made by some Russian company *www.4a-games.com/
> *
> Metro 2033*
> 
> ...



Looks promising.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

*img528.imageshack.us/img528/4931/xrengine200811221315075tg6.jpg

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/5852/xrengine200811221316043kw1.jpg

*img116.imageshack.us/img116/9523/xrengine200811221334506ch9.jpg


Got nearly all the weapons the game has to offer. I must say, really good game. Also got the Exoskeleton. I cant sprint after wearing it. Dunno why .


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

There is one special exo which lets you sprint too. And I couldn't get those goodies that why I rated it a little low.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 22, 2008)

Psycho, where'd u get the OCIW???


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

^^??


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Psycho, where'd u get the OCIW???



I dunno whats that but I have bought everything genuinely from different traders across the zone. Most from the freedom base one.



T159 said:


> ^^??



I will try buying all the available exos then. But it will take time to kill many people for there goodies and hunting for artifacts .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 22, 2008)

OCIW i.e. the Splinter Cell's Sam Fisher's SC20K looking like gun, haven't u guys ever played S.O.F or SOCOM??? Its one of the best weapon of those games.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

lol...get me a real picture of that gun


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> OCIW i.e. the Splinter Cell's Sam Fisher's SC20K looking like gun, haven't u guys ever played S.O.F or SOCOM??? Its one of the best weapon of those games.



Ashot, the freedom base trader . Its expensive though.



T159 said:


> lol...get me a real picture of that gun



Dude, I wiped out the whole bandit base . 2-3 bandits were left who locked themselves inside the train station and closed those big white doors . Got myself a BIG amount of loot to sell. Exoskeleton rox. Pity, you cant sprint with it. I will purchase the Freedom ExoSkeleton and see if it allows me to sprint. Or will gather more money and get the Duty one .


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

Ashot speaks funnily 

Btw I never saw the gates closing ? Even someone at other forum said that Freedom too closed the gates when he attacked to kill the freedom leader. Guess i have to try it with the weight and trader mod again, let me get some free time.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^Yup try it. The AI is good enough. And a little on the coward side .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 22, 2008)

What are these mods? Where to get 'em?


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

some of the picked up mods
*www.ringen.net/~ajs/stalker/ceanos.download.html

also find more on filefront


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

I got all guns in the game. I also got the Freedom Exo but it aint allowing me to sprint too ! Now I have hardly 2k left. BTW, that LMG (forgot the real name) is worth your money. Holds 100 bullets in one mag and chops down anyone in 5-6 bullets .

*img74.imageshack.us/img74/768/xrengine200811231952369bb6.jpg

lolz


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 23, 2008)

I want to use the max weight Mod but can't find that actor.ltx file. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 29, 2008)

hi... can i update the game from 1.5.03 to 1.5.07 directly or shud i update to 1.5.04 and then the subsequent patches?? thanks..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 29, 2008)

U can update directly, no problem there.
Guys I've joined Stalkers, have "Destroy the camp" as one mission and rest all are find upgrades, totaling 11 missions. Where to go to continue the story. My last story mission was to get Fang's PDA, where we get mugged and have to get our stuff back, that was my last story mission.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

get to duty base in agroprom, the leader will tell you to clean agroprom underground and you too have to collect strelok pda in his secret stash (the same one in SoC).  But remeber there are more deadly pyromonsters this time during you escape, go with shotgun.

Then head to Yantar from there to meet Sakharov (hello hello bug ). There you will get some more progess.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 30, 2008)

$hite! I flooded the Underground and bounced out, didn't took any PDA, looks will have to go back in.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

naah actually there is another way after flooding  The way through which you will come out. So don't worry


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 30, 2008)

hi guys.. i got a problem.. yesterday i patched clear sky to 1.5.07 but the bugs are still there.. i started a new game and as soon as i came out of the clear sky base i was caught up with an anomalie.. guess what?? the game crashed.. i m bugged up now.. can anyone tell which is the best patch to play with.... thanks...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> hi guys.. i got a problem.. yesterday i patched clear sky to 1.5.07 but the bugs are still there.. i started a new game and as soon as i came out of the clear sky base i was caught up with an anomalie.. guess what?? the game crashed.. i m bugged up now.. can anyone tell which is the best patch to play with.... thanks...



I am playing with 1.5.0.4 and I havent faced a single crash.


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 30, 2008)

yup thanks dude... i reinstalled the game and its running at 1.5.07.. and btw can u tell me how to get the 5000kg carry limit and the fair trade mode.. thanks...


----------

